# Tripett or Merricks BG Tripe?



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just wondering which is better, or the one that is higher quality. :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PUNKem733 said:


> Just wondering which is better, or the one that is higher quality. :smile:


Tripe is tripe. If there is a such thing as ingredients list, the one with the smallest number of ingredients is best.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the merrick has the least ingrediants if I remeber correctly. Tripe and water(for processing). I would have to look it up again to be 100% sure, but I think that one is it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I use Merrick's canned salmon for our fish meals from the BG line, and it's got minimal ingredients.
I'm not sure about the tripe, but I assume it's probably the same.

Word of warning, the canned salmon stinks up the house, so I can't even imagine how ripe the tripe might smell. Hee, I rhymed.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The tripe isn't quite as smelly you would expect (in the canned variety at least), I used the Merrick BG tripe because of the less ingredients and softer texture. Which I know is due to more water but the tripett is just so dang hard, i think it's gross.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I used the trippet brand of tripe, and yes it has a few more ingredients but it comes from all pasture raised beef, lamb, and they have more varieties to chose from, they are very smelly but as soon as the dogs heard the can opener they came running. They get the real tripe now from GreenTripe.Com Main Index and they go crazy for that as well.:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the merrick ones better, though I don't use any at the moment. I can't stand the smell, and nothing that is not absolutely necessary is worth that stench to me! lol


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs love that stinky tripe UGH! I always recommend a yankee candle haha!:tongue:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I use the Merricks. But the pup only gets it when I'm somewhere with good ventilation haha. The thought of the smell right now is making me nauseous.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Never mind, I guess Merrick changed their ingredients in their BG cans recently so they're "balanced" now so I guess they aren't any less ingredients. I still like the texture better though! And since I have almost a full case of them, they're getting used, dangit!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That's disappointing, I wonder when they changed it? I don't recall a public statement. 
They had a great product... why did they have to go and ruin it?!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

How did they change the ingredients?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> How did they change the ingredients?


It used to be just Tripe, and water for processing, and the cans stated it was not a balanced diet, and intended for supplemental use only. 

This is straight off their website now:


> Our Before Grain canned food formulas are now COMPLETE and BALANCED diets! This grain-free, beef tripe entree is 96% meat with all the vitamins and minerals your dog needs for complete nutrition. No artificial colors, flavors, preservatives or by-products.
> 
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...



very disappointing. And the price went up to almost 3 bucks a can.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Aww man. That sucks.


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

I would guess the people who bought it, requested for a 'balanced' meal.

Some people want convenience over quality. That's why there are so many fast food restaurants.

Lots of moisture to this can of god food. :wink:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> It used to be just Tripe, and water for processing, and the cans stated it was not a balanced diet, and intended for supplemental use only.
> 
> This is straight off their website now:
> 
> ...



Yeah thanks, I looked it up after asking and posted it in the ingredients thread. Well at least Tripett is only water tripe, and garlic.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

BG has a horrible consistency. I've seen better reviews on trippet.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

we use tripett and my little guy likes the venison tripe. honestly coming from a latin american household...the canned stuff stinks WAAAAAAYYY less than the raw tripe you have to clean and then boil in order to make menudo...or the intestines you clean for chitlins or tripas, LOL! 

i only use it as a topping for oz's food maybe a few times of month.


----------

